# Auld Lang Syne 2009



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking back this year there have been ups and downs on my mantis stock but been overall a great experience, especially the trip back to my home country. So Auld Lang Syne - 2009. Wishing 2010 will become another great year for all of us here, beginners and long timers, amateurs and experts, boys and girls, wishing you all a Happy New Year!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 31, 2009)

Same to you Yen, and everyone else, a happy, healthy, wealthy New Years!


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

Back at ya Yen.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 31, 2009)

!!!raeywen yppah


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

Here, here!!!




And the best to everyone for an even better 2010.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year and all the best


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's to a great new year and decade!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 31, 2009)

B) All of my mantis friends, best wishes and health!


----------



## planetq (Jan 3, 2010)

Well put Yen!


----------

